# Presenting... Harper!



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)

Isn't he just adorable?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BunnyLover (May 22, 2006)

Awww! He is so adorable! I love his coloring.

Lissa


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)

As a side note, his eyes aren't really red, that's just the flash. He actually has light brown eyes. :elephant:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)

*BunnyLover wrote: *


> Awww! He is so adorable! I love his coloring.
> 
> Lissa




Thanks! He's my pride and joy, not to mention a little camera hog.


----------



## pamnock (May 22, 2006)

Great photos!

Pam


----------



## Spring (May 22, 2006)

Hehe aww! I love the name Harper  He is a sweetie!


----------



## m.e. (May 22, 2006)

Yes, he's quite handsome :wink: Love that photo of him and the dog :rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2006)

What a sweetie he is. He looks like he's a bundle of fun 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 22, 2006)

aww..he's adorable! i love his coloring and his little tail is so cute!!:inlove:


----------



## naturestee (May 23, 2006)

What a sweetie!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 23, 2006)

Love the pic of him cleaning himself, sooo adorable!!:inlove:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 23, 2006)

Awww, thanks for all the great comments guys! Here's some more pics of him from this morning.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 23, 2006)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 23, 2006)




----------



## BunnyLover (May 23, 2006)

I love the first two! Bunny headshots are so adorable. He certainly isa cutie!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2006)

Awwww. The more I see of this boy, the more I love him. Look at that kissable face!

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 23, 2006)

i want harper!!:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 23, 2006)

Hi, Harper is adorable. I absolutely love his whiskers.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (May 23, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Awwww. The more I see of this boy, the more I love him. Lookat that kissable face!
> 
> Jan



Definately. I love those lips!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 24, 2006)

Pics from Harper's playtime earlier. I'm surehe's thinking, "Jeez mother, can't I ever play without you using thatflashy thing in my face all the time?!"






"LSU Tigers RULE!"





"Who? Me? Nevah!"





"Pet me! Pretty please! Here's my head..."





"Tag! You're it!"





"What's up here?"





"I know I'm adorable!"





"Get my good side, Mom!"


I'm just so proud of my boy! :colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 24, 2006)

aww....i love harper!!!! HES ADORABLE!!!:inlove:is he a dutch?

*adds harper to bunny nap list*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 24, 2006)

Yup, Harper's a dutch!

He's a rescue too, with some issues. A "pet store" I used to work atordered him for snake food for a customer's 16 foot bermese python.When Harper arrived the next day, I rant and raved and threw a fit, andeven got a few customer's involved in the 'fight'in lettingme adopt Harper as opposed to him meeting that horrible fate of beingeaten alive. 

They got tired of me ranting, and let me take him home at the expenseof my job. It was worth it, and I couldn't be happier, and he couldn'tbe more loved.

He is still somewhat shy, as the bunny farm he was "ordered" from has apast of abusing their animals (throwing them against cages, goingwithout food or water, and hitting), and Harper was no exception. Hecame home with missing patches of hair, very hand shy, covered in peeand poo (no pun intended), and an untreated eye infection. But, he'sbeen well taken care of, and now he's a happy healthy bunny.:bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 24, 2006)

poor guy! he's so lucky you saved him ! he looks so happy!!


----------



## Jenni (May 24, 2006)

What a lucky bun! I loveHarper. I really like Dutch rabbits. Gretchen is1/2 Dutch and 1/2 Rex. She doesn't have the Dutch markingsthough.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 25, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> They got tired of me ranting, and let me take him home at the expenseof my job. It was worth it, and I couldn't be happier, and he couldn'tbe more loved.




I think what you did was wonderful . And look at that precious boy - he knows how special he is.

BTW - have you managed to get another job?

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, I did manage to get another job at thetime. Right now, I'm only going to college, and notworking.I'm enjoying my summer vacation before school starts.Harper is loving all the extra time and attention he's getting from mebeing home now too.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 25, 2006)

I'm camera-addicted lately! :shock:

Here's some more of my baby...





"I'm handsom, I know..."





"That's right, get a load of me..."





"Ewww, Mom! Put some socks on!"





"Ahhhhh, that hits the spot!"


----------



## naturestee (May 25, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


>



I love this guy! He's so handsome! My dutch givesme that same look. The "I'm so handsome you can't resist me"look.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 25, 2006)

LOL, yeah he's so full of himself. :bunnydance:

I don't think I've seen any pics of your dutch bun bun! :stikpoke


----------



## naturestee (May 25, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I don't think I've seen any pics of your dutch bun bun! :stikpoke



I have loads! They're in my blog thread here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9472&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 13, 2006)

Wheeeeee! New Harper pics!












"Look Mom! Mom! MOM! Watch me, I can jump!!"





"Let me see that flashy thing!"










"Can a guy get a little privacy here?"










"Are you taking pictures of my boogers or something? Jeesh!"





"I'm not impressed... really I'm not!"


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 13, 2006)

harper's SO adorable!!:inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 13, 2006)

I love Harper! He's adorable, and I love the captions!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2006)

I soooo love this boy - he just oozes character 

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 13, 2006)

The bad part is, he KNOWS he's adorable... the little show-off...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's some pictures of Harper when he was a youngin'! Some of them you can't tell he was that little, but he was half the size he is now. I think he was like 2 pounds when I got him, now he's almost 5pounds.



"I am so NOT amused..."

























And my favorite "baby" picture....


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 17, 2006)

That picture is the best!
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


>


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 17, 2006)

It's HARPER-VISION!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmmm... too dark. I'll try to get some better video.

EDIT: to say that his cage looks a little bare right now, because about 10 of his toys, and his plush bed is in the wash right now.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow, he's soooooo cute. Nice nose.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL! Love the way he investigates the camera up real close .

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi there!

I love looking at your avatar of Harper! What a cutie! He looks like my boy Max when I see him head on (see below). I read your post in the infirmary...how's Harper feeling? I hope he's better. My max has a little sniffle...but I think its just allergies.

Hope all is well!

Haley


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 29, 2006)

Harper is feeling much better, thank goodness!

Your boy does look like Harper! Except Harper doesn't seen to have as much white on him as most dutches. I'm wondering if he isn't a little mixed...


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah I noticed his body has morebrown than most dutches...probably has a little of another breed in him. Hes so dang cute though!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2006)

Having more or less of the brown on his body doesn't mean he was mixed, he just isn't ideal in his colouring. I had a black and white dutch girl and she was kinda patchy but most of her siblings had the colours in the right places. Harper is loveyl, makes me want a dutch!


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the info..I was always wondering! Harper is so pretty (or I should probably say handsome)! I love dutches!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 17, 2006)

Harper went riding in the car earlier today. He decided he wanted to sit on the arm rest the entire ride. Then, he decided he wanted to sit in my lap and put his paws on the steering wheel for a better view. I only got a pic of him on the arm rest... he's such an arm rest hog, HMPH!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought I'd go back in time a little, and post a picture of Harper the day I got him. This is me and him together:

Look how tiinnnnyyyy!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 17, 2006)

Harper about a month after I got him, in his t-shirt:






"Mmmmm, munch munch, nibble nibble!"


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's a couple of video's of Harper. These were taken about 3 weeks after I got him:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2006)

Cute videos and pics! Was his hair lighter on top when he was a baby?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 18, 2006)

Haley, his hair was lighter colored when he was a baby. He was about 4-5 months old when I adopted him. He just turned 2 on July 19th. He's gotten much darker since I got him.
He's such a handsome man, I'm such a proud momma. :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2006)

Aww.thought so...it almost looks like he used sun-in or something  how cute.

PS. love the new avatar


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 23, 2006)

Just saw those movies, how could I have missed them? Harper was just as stunning as a youngster as he is now. You can really see the difference in his coat color when he left the security of the blanket in the last video


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2006)

:bump

How's the little man liking his new home???? We need an update!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's some new pics of Harper enjoying his new yard!

(Our yard is much bigger than the photo, we just fenced a section of it off for the dogs and Harper)

"Ahhhh, that hits the spot!"








"Well, I'm off!"






















Can you spot the bunny?





How about now?





There he is!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW!! I wish i could give my bunnies that much space! He must be having a blast!


----------



## m_elhurr (Sep 17, 2006)

WHAT A LUCKY RABBIT !! HE'S SO pampered


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2006)

Dont know how I missed the update!

Love the new yard. Thats so awesome that he has so much room to run and play!


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 25, 2006)

What a cute bunny! I wish Drizzle had that much room to run around! He looks like one happy rabbit :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 25, 2006)

Great pics - Harper is such a lovely boy. He always looks as though he is enjoying life

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 28, 2006)

Not much of an update at the moment, however Iwanted to add Harper's pictures from Halloween to his blog, along withhis new fashion accessory from his surgery:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

Harper is so cute. I love the picture of him"eating the candy", cute picture of Mommie &amp; Harper dressed thesame. And I especially love Harpers new fashion accessory,the colour suits him to a T.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Susan! The one of me and Harper dressed up identical is one of my favorites, I just love that picture.

I decided to let Harper get a break from his e-collar and run around onmy bed for a few minutes. I grabbed my camera and snapped a few newpictures of my little dude.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2006)

He is absolutely a Stunning looking rabbit. I just love his looks. How's he feeling?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 28, 2006)

He seems to be feeling a good bit bettertonight. He was so excited to be out of his e-collar and on the bed, hewas binkying a good bit. I went out and got him some more carrot tops,collard greens, and green leaf lettuce for him to munch on tonight. Hewas all excited to get them! Then I got him a new rabbit toy (thestuffed banana you saw in the pictures), and he just loves that thing.While on my bed he decided to fling the banana around and ruffle undermy comforter on my bed, LOL. I'm so glad he seems more perky tonight!


----------



## Haley (Nov 28, 2006)

great pics!

you can tell he's used to having that collar on, look how his ears are sort of bent out to the sides 

Give him kisses from me. Get well soon, Harper!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I just PMed Pam about his ears and shesaid they should be fine. It's just due to the muscles in his ears fromthe collar but they should go back into shape once the collar comes off.

Right now he is in the CUTEST pose. He's stretched out on his belly,showing a little leg. Everytime I try to take a picture he movesthough, LOL.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2006)

Great pics! Harper is sooooo cute! My Angel has that same "nanner".  It's machine washable.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2006)

What great pics - Harper suits the Halloweenoutfit. Sounds like he is becoming more of himself - is he gettingmore snuggly with you?

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Jan, Harper is getting a LITTLE bit moresnuggly, however he's still kinda in a "leave me alone!" mood. I thinkonce all these vet visits go away and he can get back to his normalroutine without an e-collar, he'll be much happier.

I made Harper a new toy today! Actually, it's the same ideaabunch of other members here had, I just used apple twigs. What I didwas, I took a paper towel roll, stuffed it with brome hay, and thenstuck 4 medium sized apple twigs through the paper towel roll to holdthe hay in place. I layed it on the floor of his cage and he playedwith it for a couple hours straight. 

Now he's stretched out relaxing, I think hetired himself out.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

Awwww what abeautiful baby boy :kiss:








cheryl


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 2, 2006)

Thought I'd add Harper's photo with Santa fromyesterday in his blog. I finally found his picture he took last yearwith Santa. I'll post it in a little while once I take a picture (Idefinitely need to get a scanner!).

*



*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, finally got Harper's Christmas listtogether! Now I'm just hoping my loan money from school gets herebefore Christmas. (I get $950, about $500 goes to books, the rest isgoing to pay off his vet bills. However, I am keeping about $50 to givehim a hoppy Christmas!)

Here's what he's getting so far:

*A bunny Rock 'N Roller:*

http://www.rabbitcentral.com/sp-62023.html





*A bunny Tip 'N Topple:*

http://www.rabbitcentral.com/sp-62033.html





*A bunny Ka-Bobble:*

http://www.rabbitcentral.com/sp-62013.html





*A bunny rattle* (this one is actually coming from Petsmart, where I got his last one):

http://www.rabbitcentral.com/sp-62050.html





*A grass hide-away:*

http://www.rabbitcentral.com/mr-00532.html





*A woven grass matt:*

http://www.rabbitcentral.com/mr-00529.html





*A maze ball from Petco:*

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_R_9080_PC_productlist_Nav_243_rpp_51_N_26+101_sku_798916_familyID_10545.aspx





*AND, a NEW bunny bowl!:*

http://www.rabbitstop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&amp;Product_Code=61824&amp;Category_Code=2BowlsCrocks&amp;Product_Count=2


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 2, 2006)

MBH,we bought the rattle for our Babies and they loved them, they chewedthe "green" part all off, they make lots of noise (especially at nightwhen yoy=u are trying to sleep.

Buttercup has the Bunny Bowl, it was one of his birthdaypresents. Daisy Mae has a bunch of those mats. Shechews then=m all up.

Great choices fro Xmas presents, Harper is going to love them.

Susan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Susan! Harper had one of the rattles at onetime, he chewed all the green stuff off too, LOL! However, it somehowgot lost when we moved, along with a bunch of his other toys. No ideahow that happened. We packed them but they seem to have never made itover to our new place. 

I agree, he should definitely love all the new stuff he'll be getting!I wanted to get him a mix of toys, and some stuff he could chew up/layon such as the mats. And he needed a new bowl, which I just discoveredit the other day and it is so cute! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sure he'll love that maze ball. Fiona love to throw hers around!


----------



## binkies (Dec 3, 2006)

I cant let my girls see that list! They will be jealous. You are a great mommy.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 3, 2006)

Awww, thanks for the nice compliment binkies! *blushes*

Missy, I'm so glad Fiona enjoys the ball, I hope Harper enjoys it just as much!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I went to the thrift store yesterday andanother one today, and I found bunnies! Well, bunny statues, pictureframe and flower pot. I bought the cute ones (and one stuffed animal,LOL!) because they were too adorable to pass up. Me and my bunnycollecting self... I got most of them for a dime! Here's some pictures:































And... a stuffed animal! I couldn't help it. He's terry cloth material,super adorable in his little pajama's and he was only a nickel!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2006)

MBH, very cute stuff and the price was right too. 

The one is so cute it looks like a little old bunny with a grey beard. I love the flower pot too.

Good finds, I'm never so lucky.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah, the perfect place for a photo of your handsome boy!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 5, 2006)

Tonight was Harper's first night without his e-collar, WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!

He went for a playtime in the kitchen and binkied all over! I'm resizing and uploading pictures now, so stayed tuned!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 5, 2006)

Here we go! Pics of my precious man, E-COLLAR FREE! Can I get a whoop whoop?!

The beginning of a binky:






Chewing on his grandma's jacket:






"Well, if you can't move your foot I'll just hop over you!"






"Hey ladies... I'm single. Mom cut off my equipment though, so don't expect too much..."






"Oh dear God... she has that camera AGAIN!"






"Get a load of me!"






&lt;Cue the theme from Jaws&gt; Harper stalking his prey (that would be the camera...)






"Duh duh duh duh duh.... duh duh duh duh duh &lt;Jaws theme still playing&gt;"






"Does this angle make my butt look big?"


----------



## Haley (Dec 5, 2006)

Great pics (and captions)! Imhappy to see he's back to being his normal frisky self.

I love this one: 






Is that his sexy dance ?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 5, 2006)

ROFL, Haley I noticed his position after Iposted the picture. It almost looks like he's doing that one dancewhere you swing your arms around in a circle in front of you. The"happy dance" type dance, as you said. Too cute! I gotta print me an8x10 of that one and frame it.


----------



## f_j (Dec 5, 2006)

Great choices for Christmas gifts! Mybunnies have the rattle, tip 'n topple and ka-bobble and they lovethem! Looks like Harper is getting spoiled this Christmas 

Oh, and congrats on being collar-free!!! He looks so happy!


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 5, 2006)

Ohhhh MY! Harper is way too cute  he is such a good looking boy


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 5, 2006)

FJ, glad to hear your bunnies like the toys! Hopefully Harper enjoys them just as much. 

maomaochiu, thanks for the compliments! Maomaochiu is SO adorable andhas gotten so big!! I just love looking at him. :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 6, 2006)

Harper has been dead-bunny-floppin' sinceyesterday. He wasn't able to do it with the collar on, so he's takingadvantage of it now!I'll try to grab some pictures of itlater, some of the positions were too cute!

Anyhoo, here's a few more of him from yesterday that I uploaded:

"Treats! Where's my treats?? Are they up here?"






"I bet they're in my bedroom! Hey mom, open the door!"


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 6, 2006)

He's so adorable!! I aboslutely love looking at his photos! ^^


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 6, 2006)

MBH, your harper is just too darn cute.

I've got a brilliant idea. I'm going to get Santa Claus tostop over at your house first on Christmas Eve to pick up Harper forme, and then he can deliver him to me for Christmas morning. LOL

Susan:santawink::gifts:


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Its so nice to have you and Harper around here again. We really missed you guys!

I love how he's shedding right now, its almost looks like a pattern in his back. Very cute!

I think I asked you this before, but Harper is chocolate in color,right? Its weird bc I see so many black and tort dutches but I thinkMax and Harper are the only two chocolates on the board.

Give him lots of kisses from me. Im so happy he's feeling better :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 6, 2006)

Susan, I mentioned to Harper about coming toyour house for Christmas and he asked if you had craisins! That littlecheat... he'd leave me for crasins! :shock:

Haley, I do believe Max and Harper are the only chocolate dutches onthe forum... you don't see them very often. I usually just mostly seeblack and white dutches. That makes our boys special!(yeah right, as if they weren't already!)

BTW, it's glad to be back! Fall semester ends tomorrow(WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!) so I'll be wasting a lotta time on here.And with Harper, of course. Spring semester doesn't starttill January 16. Can I get a 'heck ya!'


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 6, 2006)

Harper, you sure are one handsome boy, and you have some moves, too. Single, huh?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 6, 2006)

Why is it I can NEVER get a binky on film?!Harper was out for his night-time playtime and he must've did 20binkies and I didn't get a picture of ONE! *Sigh* Here's a few picturesfrom tonight, however:

Making himself look all pretty for Pet_Bunny's Pebbles (his secret crush!):








Don't forget to wash behind your ears!







Contemplating on finishing off grandma's jacket:













And for those interested, a bunny nose!


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 6, 2006)

Great pics! Harper is CUTE!how much does he weigh? how old is he? has befinished off grandma's jacket?? 

Maomaochiu loves to chew holes on my T-shirt. That makes hole-ly!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 6, 2006)

He's close to 5 pounds and he's 2 years old. He hasn't finished off his grandma's jacket yet, but he's sure trying!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 7, 2006)

I went Christmas shopping for Harper today andpretty much got everything I went for, except his plastic bunny rattlerfrom Petsmart. They were sold out, so I'll have to check back next weeksometime. Only thing left to order is his Cottontail Cottage and hisstraw mat. I also picked him up a stocking for $4.99 fromPetco.

Here's what he's getting so far:


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

Harper is one lucky, lucky boy. I better log off before my boys see this and get jealous!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 7, 2006)

So Harper ran around on the bed earlier, and boydid he have a blast! So much so that he binkied right off the side ofthe bed, LOL! He wasn't pleased. 


















After playtime, Harper decided that he would go ahead and straighten up the bed for mommy. He's such a little helper!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 8, 2006)

So cute!! heehee. What is it withbunnies and making beds... mine make my bed all the time - reminding methat I am a poor bed maker, but then they leave their room in a mess.

hmm.

I love the christmas head piece! 

__________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2006)

Harper is such a character . I guess he thought that head piece was a big improvement on the collar 

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 9, 2006)

Harper loves his new Christmas bow, however hehates his new sweater I bought him yesterday. Here's a picture of himin his sweater. Afterwards, he went outside and Socks the kitty tookhim for a walk...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 9, 2006)

Kinda off the subject of "King Harper Almighty", I took some pictures of my dog playing ball the other day. She's a5 year old half dalmation, half english pointer named Audubon (afterthe Audubon Zoo in New Orleans).


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok, work was very slow today and I thought I'dmess around w/ windows movie maker. And since Haley mentioned Harper's"sexy dance" I made a funny movie! 

Hope you like it!:laugh:Happy Holidays, MyBoyHarper! :santawink:


----------



## missyscove (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice video. Harper is astar! I was totally thinking, Harper's picture would go greatwith Sexy Back, and whaddya know?


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2006)

:great:That's great - Harper is one sexy mover 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL. I love the dance, and Harper is one of the sexiest rabbits I know (Misty agrees!).

:bunnydance:

____________
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 13, 2006)

Hee hee - that's awesome! It made my day.

Harper's a big screen bun now!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG Lauren, I absolutely loved that!! That was priceless, thank you so much!! :biggrin:

Gosh... my boy has some moves doesn't he? :wiggle


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 13, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> OMG Lauren, I absolutely loved that!! That was priceless,thank you so much!! :biggrin:
> 
> Gosh... my boy has some moves doesn't he? :wiggle


HeeHee...I'm glad you liked it! 

And thanks to everyone for their kind words! I had SO much fun makingit! :bunnydance:It was fun picking out his great poses forthe song; he's a great dancer! I think Harper should model too!


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2006)

:laugh:Im seriously laughing so hard right now. That was awesome!:roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2006)

roflol......

Whe I first saw it saying sexy dance....I figured you'd be modifying asong like "I'm too sexy for my cage....too sexy to be caged up allalone" or something like that.

But I liked what you did! It was a great video...

Peg


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 13, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> roflol......
> 
> Whe I first saw it saying sexy dance....I figured you'd be modifying asong like "I'm too sexy for my cage....too sexy to be caged up allalone" or something like that.
> 
> ...


LOL! I was thinking about doing that to "SexyBack" but I didn't get a chance to change the lyrics:

"I'm bringing sexy back 
Them otherbunnies don't know how to act 
Iknow you'rehiding stuffbehind your back 
So turn around and illeat the snack " 

Well, that's what I had in my head the entire time I made thevideo...although I could have used "I'm too Sexy" as well...hmmm asequel perhaps?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 13, 2006)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> ...hmmm a sequel perhaps?


:yes:ullhair::woohoo:happydance:yeahthatleaseplease:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2006)

That is tooooo cool! That song just made it more perfect, great job!!! That Harper sure is a cutie.


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 13, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> *lalena2148 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...hmmm a sequel perhaps?
> ...


Ok, here's the sequel! Enjoy! (note: it's longer than the first one)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 13, 2006)

That's even better than the first!

LOVED it!!!

Go Harper!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2006)

Terrific!! Harper is a STAR!! 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2006)

That was just TOO Cute. I had a good chuckle. 

That Harper can really dance. Go Harper Go.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 13, 2006)

I loved the second video! Harper is all excited that his crush Pebbles was able to do a cameo!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 25, 2006)

I went to the thirft store again the other dayand found some great bunny finds! I'm actually going back tomorrowsince I'll be in the city again. I love collecting my bunnies, such agreat hobby. 

This first set isvery heavy, and pure ceramic.Ithas Mervyns imprinted on the underside of it, so I'm sure they werevery expensive when new. I got the entire set for 79 cents! The bigbunny's ear is missing, but hey I'm not complaining! 







Next is a set which appears to be a Peter Rabbit set, but I'm not sure.It's also ceramic (or porcelaine... not sure, I know know that none ofthese are plastic). I paid 39 cents for the entire set!






Next is a bunny cottage I got for 59 cents:






And when you open it...






Here's the rest of the bunnies that I bought the other day:











And a pretty bunny doll!






Overall, my total was $4.25... LOL! I love that place... (America's Thirft Store, it's a national chain)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 26, 2006)

Just saw video 2, very cool Lauren. Ilove the color changes, that's neat. I actually laughed outloud a couple times. Great job!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 28, 2006)

Not too many updated pictures of Harper lately,oops. :shock:I cleaned his cage earlier (well... hislitterbox, the rest of his cage was clean). Afterwards, he stretchedout to relax and I was able to get a picture of him. He NEVER lets metake a picture of him relaxing, he always jumps up in curiosity theminute I grab my camera.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL - I love the way he is laying theresurrounded by all his toys . And boy, did you get some good deals onall those thrift shop buys 

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 30, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, i've been thinking about collectingrabbit stuff too. i would be so appropriate since everyonethinking of me as 'the girl with the rabbit.' i love all yourfinds. how fun!

(and harper is adorable)


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

I never knew there was a Sexy Dance part 2! You must have added it the week I was on vacation. 

Boy did I have a good laugh. Lalena, you are awesome. And, of course, Harper is a star!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, how the heck did you get those 2 of him jumping into his cage, you had to be quick! Those are really good.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 1, 2007)

*Snuffles wrote: *


> Wow, how the heck did you get those 2 of him jumping into his cage, you had to be quick! Those are really good.


 I put the camera on auto-shoot, so it takes one picture right after the other.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 1, 2007)

Those movies were SO funny!

:highfive: :yes: :blueribbon:

The pictures of Harper doing binkies are really amazing, I can never catch my bunny binkies at all :bow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 1, 2007)

what a little jumper Harper is!!! hop, hop, gone...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2007)

:great:Great action shots! Now, it *really* looks like he&#39;s dancing in this shot 







Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 7, 2007)

Harper went out for his evening romp around the yard earlier for about 2 hours and, of course, I had to snap some pictures.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you spot the bunny?






How about now?






There he is! Making himself look all purty.






Harper decided to show a little tongue...











Then he decided to lay down and rest for the evening...


----------



## Haley (Feb 7, 2007)

Theres my gorgeous boy! He just gets cuter everyday. Its amazing how much his face looks like Max in a lot of those pics. 

This one is great:






Was that mid-binky or something?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 7, 2007)

Yep, mid-binky just before he went up in the air.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm in love :heartbeat:with Harper,he's sooooooooooooooo cute. I love the picture Haley pointedout, it looks like he's walking on his toes. Go Harper.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2007)

He's one handsome bunny. He looks so happy!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics from today...

Here is Harper, with our neighbors awesome dog "K.K."...






And here's Harper eating some grass...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2007)

MBH-those are GREAT pics of the boy! Just shows how happy he is-with you!!!!!!!!

He's an awesome bun for sure! Llllooovvvee him.:inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2007)

Harper and the dog have similar coloring, distant cousins? lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Grief - that boy just hassoooo much energy :run:.

Hmmmm, looks like the dog is licking his lips when he's looking at Harper :shock:

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 8, 2007)

I LOVE HARPER!!! He just has so much personality.

_________
Nadia


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 8, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Good Grief - that boy just hassoooo much energy :run:.


Tell me aboutit! It takes close to a half hour to catch himfrom our yard. And just the fenced in part of the yard is so big, ittook the neighbor (KK the doggy's mom) to help me catch him, LOL. Heplays "you can't catch me!" games where he waits until I am within 6inches of him and takes off BINKYING! Which is how I know it's a gameto him.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's some pictures of Harper's playtime out in the yard earlier...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Mardi Gras from Harper...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Harper, run away FAST before she puts that bow back on you! :run:

Hee hee 

He looks great. How's his health?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 20, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> He looks great. How's his health?


About the same. At first, he wasn't eating and was losing weight. Nowhe's eating more than ever, like he's starving, and has been for nearlya week. But he's still losing weight, even more so now than ever. Thevet is worried about kidney disease, so he's going back to the vet onFriday. Otherwise, for now, he's acting pretty much normal.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2007)

:laugh:What FANTASTIC pictures! 






I laughed out loud with this one! What a character!

How the heck do you capture him racing around like this on film? 








He's so perfect. What a face!








God, I really hope it's not kidney disease. Will pray forhim. He has a special placein my heart that no oneelse can fill - only Harper.

-Carolyn


----------



## lucylocket (Feb 22, 2007)

what a beautiful boy he is 

how old is he he looks only to be a young bunny 

love varna xxxxx


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 22, 2007)

Excellent pics, I especially love this one





Seeing him run around like that, and him looking so well, it doesn'tlook like there's anything wrong. I hope that it isn't kidney disease -perhaps he just burns up calories 'cos he's so energetic!!

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, I didn't even see the replies here! Sorry for the delay!

Carolyn, it wasn't his kidney's after all, he had bladder stones thathad inflamed his bladder. But, they passed and he is MUCH better now.Completely back to himself.

Lucy, Harper is 2 years old, I rescued him when he was about 5-6 months old.

He's already gained all the weight he lost back, and then a bit more! So I couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so pleased to hear Harper is OK. Give him a huge nose rub from me 

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful pics! I love them all, but this is my fav:






What kind of camera are you using? I'm getting a new one thisweekend! I can't wait to do some short videos of my crew!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, that Harper gets cuter every day.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)

SM, I'm using the Fugi Film S6000fd

It takes amazing pictures (I'll be uploading some potrait pictures Itook earlier to Chance and Thumper's blog, so you can see how the macromode looks). The program I have that sizes them out does a reallyhorrible job. it distorts everything. if you look at Harper's whiskersin that picture, they're distorted. On the original image, NOTHING isdistored, it is crisp and flawless.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, you take great pictures! Great!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

Just HAD to come in and say Hi to Mr.Harper! How the heck do you get such greatpictures???! He's so Perfect!

Love this one!


----------



## binkies (Mar 6, 2007)

I am impressed!I am going to come steal Harper and that camera!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Carolyn!!

I owe the great pics to Harper being so photogenic. He was born for thecamera.  I also owe it to a camera with a good zoom lens and a fastshutter speed, LOL.

Hope everything is going great on your end, Harper says hi!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought I heard Harper ask to come to my house for the year after he said hi. I could've Sworn I heard him say that.

Fast shutter speed? How fast do I have to get? 

Have to say, Harper's most definitely photogenic, however, you've gotthe perfect eye and timing to capture him so perfectly. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Harper said he would love to come visit you but he's not sure about staying a whole year. :shock:

I set my camera to sports mode, and the shutter speed is 1/4000 secondwhen shooting his running photo's or binky pictures.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Also, his up close face shots, I set the camerato natural light setting when outside, and then on super macro mode (mycamera has macro mode and super macro mode). With Macro mode, you canget as close as 10cm, with super macro, you can get as close as 1cmwithout any blurring.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Harper said he would love to come visit you but he's notsure about staying a whole year. :shock:
> 
> I set my camera to sports mode, and the shutter speed is 1/4000 secondwhen shooting his running photo's or binky pictures.




Thanks for the tip! I know I can't capture as great of shotsas you do, but I'll definitely keep it in mind to get a "sports mode"on my next camera. It makes all the difference in theworld. 

No...you got itwrong, Dear Heart about what Harper said.

Mr. Harper said he would love to come visit us and he's sure about staying the whole year. :agree


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

DEFINITELY get the sports mode on a camera, it'sawesome. When I try to catch binkies or running pics on any other mode,they always come out blurry. The sports mode allows for very fastmoving objects, and boosts the shutter speed high enough to catch theshots. Sports mode is mostly all I use when taking bunny shots -- worksgreat!

Hmmm, maybe I did misunderstand King Harper. Hey, if you can handle himand all his orders (such as sleeping with a nightlight, must havedandelion greens and carrot tops, and NEVER listening when he's out inthe yard, and runs away when you try to catch him instead), come gethim!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Hmmm, maybe I did misunderstand King Harper. Hey, if you canhandle him and all his orders (such as sleeping with a nightlight, musthave dandelion greens and carrot tops, and NEVER listening when he'sout in the yard, and runs away when you try to catch him instead), comeget him!


He a demanding littlelad, isn't he?!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Extremely! He refuses to eat vegetables if theyare cut up or in a bowl. He won't touch them. He'll only eat them ifyou give him the whole leaf. Then, the only vegetables he will eat arecarrot tops and dandelion greens.

He must have a night light on at night, or he will thrash his cage andrattle the bars non-stop. The minute his nightlight comes on, he goesto sleep. 

Little brat is like a child, he must have his nightlight. I guess he's scared of the boogey man. :rofl:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 6, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *MyBoyHarper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hmmm,maybe I did misunderstand King Harper. Hey, if you can handle him andall his orders (such as sleeping with a nightlight, must have dandeliongreens and carrot tops, and NEVER listening when he's out in the yard,and runs away when you try to catch him instead), come get him!
> ...


Sounds like Tucker in a Dutch suit!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## gwhoosh (Mar 6, 2007)

Oooo I am so jealous of your ability to takeawesome bunny pictures!! Mine always comes out with a bunny blur:shock: Also, that is an awesome run you have for your buns, looks likea huge space for them to run around in, I wish I could give my babysomething like that. One day I'm going to hire you for a bunnyphotoshoot  hahaha.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

*gwhoosh wrote:*


> Oooo I am so jealous of your ability to take awesome bunnypictures!! Mine always comes out with a bunny blur :shock: Also, thatis an awesome run you have for your buns, looks like a huge space forthem to run around in, I wish I could give my baby something like that.One day I'm going to hire you for a bunny photoshoot  hahaha.


It's not actually a run per-say, it's actually an acre of land fenced off. And they really enjoy it!

Ooooo, bunny photoshoot! I love taking pictures of my bunnies. Photography in general is a big passion of mine.


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

Great pics! Did you get a new camera? (sorry if I missed that) 

I love this one:







He's saying, "Dear God, please bless my good friend Max". Our dutch boys have to stick together


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)

Haley, that's one of my fav. pics too! 

Not a brand new camera, no, I've had it for a little while now.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh Haley, I just noticed your quote under thepicture about Max. You're right, Harper is praying for our boy Max, andI've been praying hard for you both. Max is a strong boy, and he'sgoing to get through this and come out stronger than ever. I'm hopingnow that he's had the surgery and got all the painful stuff out of hismouth, he'll now be on the road to recovery!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2007)

Aww...he has to have a nightlight on to go tosleep? What a doll!!! :tears2:I love him even morenow. 

Yes, Snuggy's Mom, he reminded me of Tucker too.Kings! Unbelieveable! And we cater to them, whatthe heck is wrong with us? A guy would NEVER get away withthe demands these lads and lasses put on us. N-E-V-E-R!

Haley, I'll include Max in my prayers too. Poor littlepumpkin. Don't know what's going on, but I hear your concernand since Harper's praying, I'll mention it to my babies as well to getthem on the bunny prayer chain as well. Good luck, and sendnothing but positive, healthy thoughts his way. 

ray::bouquet:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 7, 2007)

Harper is so photogenic 

I love this one. Look at his sexy butt!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2007)

:XNo looking at that.


----------



## gwhoosh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, what a spoiled bunny! Does he come back when you call? Or how do you do it?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL Carolyn, you wouldn't believe how spoiledthat little brat is! Yep, a nightlight. Won't sleep without it, he'sskeered of the dark. :shock:

I think I've spoiled him too much. I just got rid of my niceentertainment center, my bookcase, my night stand, and a cd tower. ThenI crammed everything onto one side of the room. Why? Because we decidedto build him a huge NIC cage with an attached run (this was supposed tobe done MONTHS ago, but poop happens...). It's supposedly going to be 5grids long, 2 grids deep and 4 grids high, with an attached run.

That boy doesn't know how good he's got it! 

gwhoosh, Harper knows his name and does come when called when he's inthe house and thinks you have something of value to him. If he's out inthe yard, he acts like he's deaf."Can'thear ya mom!*hop* hop* *and awaaayyy!*":craziness


----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2007)

My dogs sleep with a nightlight too. Sounds like they'd get along with Harper.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW...that's gonna be one huge mansion...he won't know what hit him!!! :shock:

What a sweet little man you have...he's so special. And those pictures!! Wow!!! Awesome,Girl!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 12, 2007)

Harper's Easter Picture! Not the best in the world, but hey, I took it at home and it was free!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww, how do you keep him from chewing up thewicker basket? Timmy would have that chewed up before I couldget the camera out.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2007)

Harper is very cute, that's a very good picture.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

So yesterday, Harper and I went on a road tripinto the city to pick up his grandpa (my dad). It was about an hourdrive there and an hour drive back, and we needed to switch vehicleswhen I got to town too. Harper loves riding in a car, and this is ourroad trip, in pictures!

*So, we get in the car to leave, and Harper insists that he drive! Of course, I told him no...*





*So, I get him settled and we pull out of the driveway...



*

*Harper is all excited...



*

*So, we start heading down the winding little country road... we're on our way!



*






*Only 20 minutes into the trip and Harper was already wondering "are we there yet?"!



*

*"Not yet Harper, we're just now hitting the main highway!"



*

*So Harper decides to just lay down for a nap...



*

*Good thing, because we still had lots of highway ahead of us!



*

*Harper decided after his nap that he would just call some fellowbunny friends and chat away the time.Withmywireless minutes, of course!



*

*FINALLY! We see our exit!



*

*So we start heading towards the bridge to turn off...



*











*Harper is thrilled to finally be in a city and out of the lonely highway roads!



*

*We're almost to Grandpa!



*

*And Harper couldn't be more thrilled!



*

*"GRANDPA!"



*

*So, we drop off grandpa, swap vehicles and we're headed back home!



*

*After nearly an hour of driving, we finally see town!



*

*"Alright, we're almost home! I can see it!"



*

*First we had to cross over the bayou...



*

*Harper didn't care...



*

*There's our turn!



*

*YAY!



*

*"Look mom, moo cows!"



*

*"Woohoo, we finally reach the town limits!"



*

*So we cross the tracks...



*

*There's our street!



*

*Yay, we're home! Harper - "Man, I can't wait to go play!"



*

*THE END!*


----------



## binkies (Mar 27, 2007)

That is such a cute picture story! I love love love that little man!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks! I thought the story would be a good one to tell, and Harper really enjoyed himself.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very cute! I love the one where he'sdriving! I showed it to a co-worker and she said"Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, how cute."


----------



## gwhoosh (Mar 27, 2007)

What an adorable story!! Harper is so well behaved! I &lt;3 him


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2007)

Great picture story. Harper looks quite at home behind the steering wheel 

Jan


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Harper looks quite at home behind the steering wheel


Yeah, he's quite the race car driver. :rofl:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hehe awesome thread! I can't wait tillTony can go outside. Our yard is barely terrier proof, so Iknow it isn't rabbit proof. I think I need to get more mesh to make arun in the backyard!


----------



## Haley (Mar 28, 2007)

Harper is such a good driving buddy, isnt he? I love this one:







I almost died yesterday, we have a little girl at the shelter now whocould be Harper's twin sis. She had the same face and markings andeverything. Wish I couldve brought her home


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 28, 2007)

Awww Haley, I wouldn't have been able to resist her! A woman, who looks like my little man? *Sniffles*

I'm so partial to dutches (as I know you are too!)


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

Just thought I would show you a pic (they finally put them up on the site):






Isnt she cute? Thats not a great pic, but you get the idea.

How is our little man doing?


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

How is my little road hog? I miss him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

This guy I showed you was adopted!


----------

